# Snail Eggs for Dragon Food?



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so impatient hahaha.
So my post isn't getting much attention in the Lizards section so I thought i'd ask here seeing as it's kinda relevant to inverts.

I have quite alot of GALs at the moment (refer back to my rant :lol2 & I don't really want them having babies just yet so could I feed eggs to my bearded dragon? I know I can feed them to my turtles lol.

Thankyou very muchly


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes you can. Mine would not eat the eggs but would happily eat the snails.


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> Yes you can. Mine would not eat the eggs but would happily eat the snails.


Thankyou, I'll give it a shot, though I don't think I could feed live food D: I'm such a baby hahaha:blush:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

MissMenagerie said:


> Thankyou, I'll give it a shot, though I don't think I could feed live food D: I'm such a baby hahaha:blush:



But.. Are the egg's not alive also, with ickle baby snails inside


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

Oderus said:


> But.. Are the egg's not alive also, with ickle baby snails inside


Either way, the eggs are going to be disposed of. Fulica's are prolific breeders & I don't have the space for 100+ snails.
Least I do't have to let a baby snail see the monster (my dragon) that's going to eat it lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hang on, if you can't feed live food, what does your dragon eat normally ???


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

TEENY said:


> Hang on, if you can't feed live food, what does your dragon eat normally ???


Oh no, I can feed waxworms & crickets. I think I'm just biased towards snails lol. I know, I'm an idiot :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

TEENY said:


> what does your dragon eat normally ???


Princesses..... :whistling2:


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

kris74 said:


> Princesses.....?


:notworthy:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMenagerie said:


> Oh no, I can feed waxworms & crickets. I think I'm just biased towards snails lol. I know, I'm an idiot :lol2:


Dunno why, it would be an ideal extra food source from something you don't want, jjust keep the eggs seperate and treat them as feeder food not pets


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

TEENY said:


> Dunno why, it would be an ideal extra food source from something you don't want, jjust keep the eggs seperate and treat them as feeder food not pets


I might try it, just to see if I cuold. I probably could & I know my beardie would like something new


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

TEENY said:


> Dunno why, it would be an ideal extra food source from something you don't want, jjust keep the eggs seperate and treat them as feeder food not pets


Do snails have any nutritional value do you know?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

MissMenagerie said:


> Do snails have any nutritional value do you know?


Without doubt, the French consume them for power.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> Without doubt, the French consume them for power.


not that, that power helps them very much lol









anyone remember that tarantula spider that fed almost exclusively on snails (or so it was said)? think it was some kind of phormictopus if I remember right? and then of course the are the spanish funnel web spiders and countless of birds and other animals I at a guess I reckon they must be alright nutritional wise.


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

Baldpoodle said:


> not that, that power helps them very much lol
> image
> 
> anyone remember that tarantula spider that fed almost exclusively on snails (or so it was said)? think it was some kind of phormictopus if I remember right? and then of course the are the spanish funnel web spiders and countless of birds and other animals I at a guess I reckon they must be alright nutritional wise.


Good point:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> not that, that power helps them very much lol
> image
> 
> anyone remember that tarantula spider that fed almost exclusively on snails (or so it was said)? think it was some kind of phormictopus if I remember right? and then of course the are the spanish funnel web spiders and countless of birds and other animals I at a guess I reckon they must be alright nutritional wise.


LOL, the theraphosid spider is _Phormictopus cochleasvorax_ I believe.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> LOL, the theraphosid spider is _Phormictopus cochleasvorax_ I believe.


thats the bugger I might look into getting some of them they are quite nice.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> thats the bugger I might look into getting some of them they are quite nice.


They were a bit pricey IIRC, I suppose worth it to many for the novelty value.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMenagerie said:


> Do snails have any nutritional value do you know?


I haven't a clue but if they are gut loaded well, surely they would be of some nutritional value,if not that good it would only be a part of an otherwise pretty balanced diet so treat time


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd imagine they have awsome nutritional value, much more 'meat' on them compared to other livefoods


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

The lizards get calcium from the snail shells as well. I know skinks eat them as part of there diet


----------



## MissMenagerie (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I suppose they would be a decent source of calcium as my snails go mad for cuttlefish bone


----------

